#ubuntu-cat 2011-08-10
<Carles> Hola
<Carles> Bona migdiada
<Carles> alú que hem pugui aportar una mica d'ajuda per  un problema de xarxa
<leukim> hola Carles!
<Carles> Hola
<Carles> leukim
<Ferdinand> bones!
#ubuntu-cat 2011-08-12
<khristian_> bon dia!
<khristian_> algu amb certificats LPI?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-08-09
<Roig> bon dia
<tsdgeos> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2012-08-12
<jaume_off_4> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_26> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_28> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_5> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_11> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_22> caram, quants jaumes
<Gosset_Inofensiu> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_2> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_6> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_4> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_10> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_15> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_1> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_26> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_28> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_4> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_4> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_4> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_28> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_5> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_15> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_15> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_15> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_15> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_26> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_26> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_16> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_24> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_22> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_28> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_28> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_13> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_25> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_1> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_25> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_1> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_1> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_25> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_25> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_6> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_16> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_16> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_16> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_16> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_11> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_11> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_11> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_22> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_22> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_22> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_5> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_5> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_5> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_2> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_2> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_2> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_2> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_2> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_13> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_13> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_13> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_6> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_6> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_6> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_6> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_3> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_12> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_19> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_20> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_8> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_21> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_23> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_27> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_9> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_7> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_17> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_14> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_18> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_9> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_17> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_7> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_18> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_14> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_8> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_8> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_8> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_27> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_27> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_27> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_3> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_19> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_3> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_3> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_3> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_21> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_21> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_21> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_21> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_19> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_19> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_19> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_12> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_12> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_12> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_12> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_25> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_25> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_5> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_5> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_22> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_22> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_6> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_6> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_5> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_5> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_22> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_22> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_6> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_6> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_5> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_5> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_22> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_22> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_6> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_6> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_5> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_22> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_22> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_6> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_6> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_22> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_6> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_6> caram, quants jaumes
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hahahaha
<jaume_off_> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off_> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off> caram, quants jaumes
<jaume_off> caram, quants jaumes
#ubuntu-cat 2013-08-09
<MiquelAS> Bone
<MiquelAS> Bonnes
#ubuntu-cat 2014-08-04
<Lluis> hola, algú em podria ajudar amb un problema de so ?
<Yessica_> Holaaaaaaaaaaaa alguien me puede ayudar????
<Yessica_> :-(
#ubuntu-cat 2014-08-10
<David____> Hola buenas tardes hoy acabo de instalar el sistema operativo ubuntu pero el sonido no me funciona. alguien me puede ayudar
<David____> hola bona tarde avui acabo de instalarme el sistema operatu ubuntu pero el so no amb funciona algú amb pot ajudar?
#ubuntu-cat 2015-08-05
<rafael_carreras> hola, que hi ha algú per la reunió?
<rafael_carreras> Sembla que no :)
<rafael_carreras> hola josep, sembla que som nosaltres dos per la reunió
<josepgallart> hola
<josepgallart> dons no sera per falta de temes
<josepgallart> :-(
<rafael_carreras> bé, a veure què fem
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt era del wagafo i fa temps que l'arrosseguem
<rafael_carreras> bàsicament, és l'únic que s'encarrega del web i li caldria ajuda
<rafael_carreras> crec que hauríem d'enganyar algun dels joves nous
<rafael_carreras> a veure si cola
<josepgallart> jo no en ser res
<rafael_carreras> el segon punt és el lloc de la festa
<josepgallart> tenim candidats?
<rafael_carreras> no
<rafael_carreras> ja hauria avisat, tot content
<josepgallart> :'(
<rafael_carreras> jo crec que és millor esperar al setembre a veure si surt algun d'última hora
<rafael_carreras> i si no surt, espavilar-nos nosaltres
<josepgallart> pero potser tindriem que tenir  un espai de reserva
<josepgallart> el cert es que fin sel setembre no podem fer res
<josepgallart> jo soc fora i la gent o a sortit o sortira
<rafael_carreras> està clar
<rafael_carreras> suposo que tenim lloc a Caldes si al setembre no surt ningú, oi?
<rafael_carreras> almenys per fer alguna cosa petita
<josepgallart> si ara mateix la roser em deia que Les cases dels mestres ja i podem comtar, ell segeix set reguidora de ensenyament
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<josepgallart> i la biblioteca tambe
<rafael_carreras> jo crec que miraríem de fer alguna cosa petita i potser f
<rafael_carreras> potser diferent del que venim fent
<josepgallart> expliquet
<rafael_carreras> ui, demanes massa
<rafael_carreras> no ho sé, menys xerrades i tal
<josepgallart> ok
<rafael_carreras> o sense xerrades, només tallers
<rafael_carreras> i install-party, clar
<rafael_carreras> però no ho sé
<josepgallart> molt mes facil
<rafael_carreras> ja en parlarem si s'escau
<josepgallart> jo pensava convidar a la Merce Molist que vingues a fer una xerrada
<josepgallart> be ja anirem veient cap on va la jornada
<rafael_carreras> sí
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, ja estem de moment, oi?
<josepgallart> oi ! bones vacances!!
<rafael_carreras> igualment!
<aniolgarcia> Ja s'ha acabat la reunió?
<aniolgarcia> Em temo que he arribat massa tard...
#ubuntu-cat 2015-08-08
<wagafo> Ubuntu Global Jam: em poso a traduir
 * wagafo està traduint https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+pots/ubuntu-keyboard/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
 * wagafo traduint https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/unity/+pots/unity/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
 * wagafo traduint https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+pots/ubuntu-release-upgrader/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
 * wagafo traduint https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+pots/app-install-data/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
 * wagafo traduint https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
 * wagafo traduint https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-xubuntu/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
 * wagafo traduint https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-lubuntu/ca/+translate
<rafael_carreras> comencem la ubuntu global jam, cadascú des de casa seva, o lloc de vacances :)
<rafael_carreras> tot i que el wagafo ja fa estona que treballa
<rafael_carreras> jo m'estic menjant un entrepà de formatge (informació important)
<wagafo> Hola rafael_carreras, aquí estic, a veure per quant estona puc seguir, depèn de la resta de la gent que tinc al voltant
<wagafo> Quina coincidència, he fet una pausa i estic fent el mateix, a més l'entrepà també es de formatge
<rafael_carreras> haha, entrepà oficial
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bon dia! Perdoneu, puc col·laborar en alguna cosa a l'Ubuntu Global Jam?
<rafael_carreras> hola aniolgarcia
<rafael_carreras> és clar que pots, t'agrada traduir?
<rafael_carreras> perquè em sembla que anem una mica endarrerits de traduccions
<aniolgarcia> sí,cap problema!
<aniolgarcia> com ho haig de fer?
<wagafo> Tens compte al Launchpad?
<aniolgarcia> sí, sí que en tinc
<wagafo> Doncs et passo un enllaç  i ves traduint, quan acabis ens avises i ho revisem. Un moment que miro alguna cosa que valgui la pena trauduir...
<wagafo> Mirat' aquesta: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/+pots/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/ca/+translate
<wagafo> Per traduir va molt bé aquest recurs: https://www.softcatala.org/recursos/memories.html
<wagafo> No t'amoïnis d'entrar coses incorrectes, perquè el que es fa és fer suggeriments que després podem canviar per altres suggeriments i al final algú revisa el suggeriments i els aprova perquè s'incorporin a la traducció
<aniolgarcia> Perfecte!
<aniolgarcia> Ara estic més tranquil :)
<wagafo> Si vols fes una pàgina i la repassem, coneixes els principis bàsics de la traducció? Per exemple que a l'usuari s'utilitza el "vos": "el vostre ordinador", i a l'ordinador se'l tuteja: "obre el menú"?
<aniolgarcia> No, la veritat és que mai havia traduït abans... On els puc trobar, aquests principis?
<wagafo> Un segon, que miro i et dic...
<wagafo> Jo crec que aquí tens els principis bàsics per començar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCatalanTranslators/Guia
<aniolgarcia> Ara la llegeixo, moltes gràcies!
 * wagafo està traduint https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-gnome/ca/+translate?memo=10&show=untranslated&start=10, però ha de fer una pausa perquè li han dit que ha d'anar a comprar quatre coses pel dinar
 * wagafo tornarà quan sigui possible
 * rafael_carreras edita el wiki de reunions
<aniolgarcia> Bé, he traduït tot el que sé  de  https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/+pots/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/ca/+translate
<aniolgarcia> se suposa que haig d'apretar el botó de "save & continue" o espero el vistiplau de wagafo?
<rafael_carreras> aniolgarcia: sí, clica a save&continue
<rafael_carreras> després el wagafo o un altre miraran les traduccions i les aprovaran
<wagafo> aniolgarcia enhorabona! He mirat la primera pàgina i la veritat que les teves traduccions estan molt bé!
<aniolgarcia> Me n'alegro! Tot i això, n'hi ha unes quantes que no he sabut traduïr
 * aniolgarcia ha de marxar a dinar. Tornarà tan aviat com li ho permetin.
 * rafael_carreras ha estat editat el wiki del Dia de la LLibertat del Programari, on no hi ha Ubuntu. :-/
 * rafael_carreras se'n va a preparar la festa de la seva sogra  o_o
 * aniolgarcia ja ha tornat
 * wagafo ha acabat la traducció https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/+pots/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/ca/+translate?memo=20&start=20 iniciada per l'aniolgarcia
<aniolgarcia> ostres, jo també l'estava intentant acabar i no he vist que has enviat els suggeriments fins ara...
<aniolgarcia> Qué és el següent que s'ha de traduïr?
<wagafo> Un moment que miro...
<wagafo> aniolgarcia mira't aquesta: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntustudio/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
 * wagafo està traduint https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/kubuntu-web-shortcuts/+pots/desktop-kubuntu-web-shortcuts/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
 * wagafo està traduint https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
 * wagafo està traduint https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+pots/ubuntu-wallpapers/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
 * aniolgarcia ha acabat de traduïr https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntustudio/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
<wagafo> Gràcies aniolgarcia, si vols continuar mira't https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/kubuntu-patched-l10n/+pots/kubuntu-patched-l10n/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
 * aniolgarcia aniolgarcia comença a traduïr  https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/kubuntu-patched-l10n/+pots/kubuntu-patched-l10n/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
<wagafo> aniolgarcia la traducció https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntustudio/ca/+translate?show=untranslated està molt bé, els errors més freqüents són no usar el "vos" per a tractar l'usuari i no posar-li l'article al sistema operatiu (és "l'Ubuntu Studio" i no "Ubuntu Studio"), però a part d'això molt bé, sols he fet suggeriments en quatre o cinc cadene
<aniolgarcia> Ostres, ho tindré en compte per a les properes traduccions...
<wagafo> Em retiro, si voleu continuar traduint a https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help/ca/+translate?show=untranslated hi ha treball a punta pala
 * aniolgarcia ha acabat de traduïr https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/kubuntu-patched-l10n/+pots/kubuntu-patched-l10n/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
<rafael_carreras> ara ja és l'hora oficial de plegar, però és clar, es pot seguir fent feina si voleu
<rafael_carreras> bé nois, haig de marxar ja
<rafael_carreras> que vagi bé, aniolgarcia i wagafo !
<aniolgarcia> Adeu!
<wagafo> Adéu i bon estiu!
<aniolgarcia> Bé, jo també plego, que per avui ja he fet bastanta feina...
<aniolgarcia> Bon estiu!
#ubuntu-cat 2016-08-10
<metallic> david_llamas, puc fer-te una pregunta ràpida de traducció? :)
<metallic> tema resolt :)
<david_llamas> ok
<metallic> david_llamas, tu saps de programació orientada a objectes? Estic subtitulant un vídeo però hi ha una frase que no em fa el pes...
<metallic> potser en el context de la POO sí té un sentit que jo no li estic trobant
<david_llamas> qiuna es la frase?
<metallic> mira, et passo el vídeo: https://youtu.be/sow9kY_xl1A?t=1m21s
<metallic> és entre 1:21 i 1:30... To ask for giving some permission
<metallic> no li veig massa sentit en el context...
<metallic> david_llamas, ets aquí? XD
<david_llamas> Francament, penso que s'expresa malament, perque tampoc entenc el que vol dir en aquest frase sobre el que esta explicant ...
<david_llamas> De fet, si treus el comentari, l'explicacio continua tenint sentit ...
<metallic> ja, és que no ho entenc XD
<metallic> he pensat que potser volia dir "give a SON permission" fent referència a una subclasse
<metallic> a tu et sembla plausible?
<david_llamas> No ... desconect el tema de signatura d'objectes, podria ser que hi hagi gestio de privilegis previs a identificar l'objecte ... no ho se ... pensa que aquesta alex es molt teoric, i a cops :-P ...
<metallic> allò de la signatura ho he consultat, és identificar un mètode via el nom i la llista de paràmetres, així es poden "obviar" els paràmetres d'un mètode per dir-ho d'una manera
<metallic> david_llamas, crec que va per aquí: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12265451/ask-forgiveness-not-permission-explain     moltes gràcies per fer un cop d'ull :)
<david_llamas> :)
<metallic> la veritat és que no sé com traduir això XD
<metallic> vosaltres que teniu certa experiència en traducció, coneixeu alguna font seriosa per iniciar-se en la subtitulació, david_llamas?
<metallic> no he trobat gaire cosa per internet
#ubuntu-cat 2016-08-12
<metallic> david_llamas, al final ho vaig subtitular :). Em podries fer el favor de donar-li un cop d'ull i donar-me la teva opinió?? És el meu segon vídeo ^^'  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sow9kY_xl1A
<metallic> No sé a qui demanar consell ^^'
#ubuntu-cat 2019-08-05
<ubuntaires_teleg> Jaume Pieres Garces was added by: josepgallart
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bon vespre e afegit, Jaume Pieras, entre moltes coses es el nostre enllaç al Alguer, per parlar de la festa de la propera 20.04 lts
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Haurem de planificar-ho amb temps això de l'Alguer
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Uoooooo! L'Alguer! Això ja és qüestió d'agafar-se uns dies lliures i voltar per la ciutat i per l'illa! … Això sí, si la salut els ho permet, mos pares també s'hi apunten, m'hi jugue les vostres orelles!
#ubuntu-cat 2019-08-07
<giorgiograppa[m]> ...
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> em sembla que el telegram i el xat no sincronitzen avui
<aniolgarcia> Ostres, em moc a telegram, doncs?
<rafael_carreras> hi h algú més per aquí, apart de l'aniolgarcia?
<wagafo> Hola, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> hola wagafo, sembla que no funciona la sincronització amb el telegram
<wagafo> Està caigut el servidor de caliu i per tant el robot està dormint
<rafael_carreras> ah, és clar, no hi havia caigut :-)
<aniolgarcia> Ah, és veritat!
<rafael_carreras> aquest any fan manteniment durant tres dies!
<rafael_carreras> no havia passat mai
<wagafo> Tenim la web i això de la sincronització al servidor de caliu
<rafael_carreras> el giorgiograppa[m] i el josep no em fan gaire cas i no sembla que siguin per aquí
<wagafo> Ens podem moure al Telegram, pero no hi haurà registre de la reunió...
<rafael_carreras> hem quedat aquí, de fet
<rafael_carreras> bé, el primer punt són les festes per la 20.04
<rafael_carreras> en cubells diu que vol organitzar-ne una a València
<rafael_carreras> i un senyor que es diu Jaume té un contacte a l'Alguer per fer-ne una allà
<wagafo> Farem una altre tour com a l'última LTS
<wagafo> Al de l'Alguer se li ha de dir que cal gent local per omplir la festa, que no esperi un vol charter de gent d'aquí
<rafael_carreras> està clar, fins i tot se li ha d'explicar com muntem una festa
<rafael_carreras> demà iniciarem els contactes a veure com respiren, perquè de moment només diuen que hi estan interessats, però no sé què saben i què no saben
<wagafo> Sí, és clar...
<wagafo> Potser a l'Alguer haurem d'acceptatr xerrades en italià, pequè el català em sembla qeu el parlen quatre avis i prou
<wagafo> Però ja veurem...
<rafael_carreras> sí, també parlarem d'això
<rafael_carreras> sí, ja veurem, no sé si és una associació per la cultura catalana o similar.
<rafael_carreras> avui el jaume no podia venir a la reunió
<wagafo> Si sols es fessin aquestes dues festes per a la 20.04 ja estaria prou bé
<rafael_carreras> hola josepgallart
<josepgallart> hola i disculpeu
<wagafo> Bona nit, Josep!
<josepgallart> bona nit
<aniolgarcia> Hola Josep!
<rafael_carreras> parlàvem de la festa a l'alguer i que hem de parlar amb ells
<josepgallart> si ells estan interesants, son el casal catala al Alguer
<josepgallart> pero no en tenen ni idea
<rafael_carreras> els hem d'explicar com ho fem i veure què esperen d'això
<josepgallart> alla la informatica es nomes amb italia
<josepgallart> espren que expliquem com poden treballar amb UBUNTU en catala
<rafael_carreras> però hi ha algun ubuntaire? encara que sigui en italià?
<josepgallart> no o ser
<wagafo> A veure si puc arreglar el tema dels mapes a la web, és una de les feines que tinc pendent. Des que els de Guogle van començar a cobrar, ja no funciona el mapa de les festes, i ara molaria mosrar un puntet a l'Alguer si es fa aqueta festa, a part de totes les altres festes que fan goig al mapa.
<giorgiograppa[m]> Ui, a veure si ara em ca el Riot i em perd pel Matrix...
<josepgallart> informatics si pero no ser res de ells
<rafael_carreras> amb qui haig de parlar?
<josepgallart> Jaume pieras es el nostre enllaç, ara esta al nostre grup de Telegram
<rafael_carreras> d'acord, em passaràs el correu electrònic?
<josepgallart> http://www.calderi.cat/2017/11/jaume-pieres-garces/
<josepgallart> fet
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, ja parlaré amb ell a veure si pot parlar amb ells amb els quatre punts principals.
<rafael_carreras> la de valència està clara, en cubells se n'encarrega
<giorgiograppa[m]> Fa uns vint anys, vaig visitar L'Alguer. Hi havia un parell d'associacions que promovien el català. L'alcalde ens va fer una recepció i tot (anàvem amb ACPV). Vaig observar que el jovent reprenia l'estudi i la pràctica del català... però sospito que era una minoria. I no se com haurà evolucionat el tema.
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, ja anirem informant
<rafael_carreras> el segon punt és la festa 19.10
<wagafo> A l'institut de les meves filles van fer un intercanvi amb un institut de l'Alguer fa uns 15 anys. Les noies que van vindre havien estudiat el català però no parlaven ni una paraula. Deien que els seus avis sí.
<wagafo> Ostres és veritat, ens estem saltant la 19.10
<wagafo> Hi ha algun candidat?
<rafael_carreras> no :-)
<rafael_carreras> però a caldes es podria fer un altre cop
<rafael_carreras> o això m'ha dit el josepgallart :)
<josepgallart> podria demanaro al ateneu barcelones en conec un de la junta
<wagafo> Hem fet crida?
<rafael_carreras> sí, hem fet crida
<rafael_carreras> l'ateneu barcelonès el conec, no són massa seriosos?
<josepgallart> es una idea: https://www.ateneubcn.org/ricard-faura-homedes
<rafael_carreras> jo no sóc racista, però les festes a barcelona,...
<rafael_carreras> bé, que fem senyors? demanem a l'ateneu barcelonès si la podem fer allà?
<rafael_carreras> votem!
<wagafo> Recordeu que hi ha molta gent que ens acull, però que no aporta ni un sol assistent a les activitats.
<wagafo> Jo crec que perquè valgui la pena, ha d'haver-hi una mínima massa crítica al lloc que ens acull
<giorgiograppa[m]> Massa critica: és la clau.
<wagafo> Si no ha sortir de l'ateneu la proposta, jo preferiria Caldes, pero votem si voleu
<rafael_carreras> jo també prefereixo caldes
<josepgallart> exploro la posibilitat de caldes pero fins el setembre no es pot fer res aqui
<rafael_carreras> home, ja hi comptem amb això
<josepgallart> ;-)
<rafael_carreras> almenys podem comptar-hi de manera provisional i començar a cerar xerrades, oi?
<giorgiograppa[m]> Caldes!
<josepgallart> perfecta
<wagafo> Sembla que hi ha consens de fer-ho a Caldes.
<aniolgarcia> Perdoneu, que he tingut problemes de connexió i he perdut el fil... Estem mirant per la 19.10, oi?  I les opcions són Caldes o demanar a l'ateneu?
<rafael_carreras> això mateix
<wagafo> Exacte, aniolgarcia
<aniolgarcia> Perfecte. També em sembla bé fer-la a Caldes
<rafael_carreras> si anem a caldes, teniu alguna idea per la festa? vull dir per fer alguna cosa diferent
<wagafo> Doncs ho deixem provixional, i esperem la confirmació del Josep i la data
<rafael_carreras> bé, idees diferents per la festa? çpodeu anar-hi pensant i em presenteu els deures al setembre
<giorgiograppa[m]> Ja ens posat deures el profe!
<wagafo> D'acord. Tot i que sempre va bé que vingui gent de fora a fer coses, nosaltres com a últim recurs...
<rafael_carreras> doncs idees per excitar la gent local
<wagafo> Però últimamament costa trobar xerrades o activitats
<rafael_carreras> a veure si provem alguna estratègia local diferent
<wagafo> Quan es fa a instituts és més fàcil, perquè saps més o menys que pot excitar els nanos, la robótica, eines de música, etc, però a la gent en general és difícil predir que els atrau
<josepgallart> a caldes probablement es faria a un institut
<rafael_carreras> això dels instituts també hem vist que funciona en hores de classe i si agafes els alumnes amb cadenes a les taules
<rafael_carreras> els dissabtes, tururut
<wagafo> O si sorteges una moto
<rafael_carreras> això també :)
<josepgallart> no tenim una moto que funcioni amb ubuntu?
<giorgiograppa[m]> Crec que, des que vam començar en aquesta aventura, el mòbil a desplaçat als PC en tots els formats. És només un punt per reflexionar-hi.
<giorgiograppa[m]> HA desplaçat...
<rafael_carreras> en tots no, en l'àmbit laboral continua manant el pc.
<rafael_carreras> i els nens haurien de treballar algun dia
<wagafo> I en de l'estudi també prevaleix l'ordinador encara
<wagafo> Però l'instagram, whatsapp etc, ha matat el emal, els blogs, etc.
<giorgiograppa[m]> Ela no pensen gaire en treballar: tenen altres interessos 😊
<rafael_carreras> sí, però el retoc fotogràfic, els càlculs i qüestions complexes no es fan amb el mòbil, de moment
<josepgallart> a caldes tenim una empresa que aposta per el programari lliure intentare que ens doni suport
<giorgiograppa[m]> Les coses que encara es fan amb ordinador sonen molt professionals.
<wagafo> A veure si poden aportar una moto per al sorteig...
<josepgallart> https://calidae.com/
<giorgiograppa[m]> Una moto, un portàtil, una tablet, un paquet de caramels...
<wagafo> Doncs bé, ho anem pensant. Tanquem?
<rafael_carreras> jo no entenc d'adolescents, perquè només n'he tingut un i s'ha perdut poques festes ubuntaires, però potser podríem fer una xerrada a un institut per copsar quin tema podria interessar ni que sigui remotament a una part de la població
<rafael_carreras> sí, anem-hi pensant, tamquem ja, que és tard i aquesta gent voldrà anar a dormir.
<giorgiograppa[m]> Anirem pensant.
<josepgallart> dons bona nit!!
<rafael_carreras> ferpecte
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
<wagafo> Bona nit i bon agost!
<giorgiograppa[m]> Bona nit!
<sisco[m]> Veig que al riot sí que us puc llegir
#ubuntu-cat 2019-08-08
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> ja tenim el web funcionant, suposo que el bot també.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Merci per avisar, faig el tuit
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> el mirall funciona bé també.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Bé o "bé"?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> normal :)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Amb en Dpini vam tenir una idea de què anava malament. Quan pugui anar l'ordinador ho revisaré
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> molt bé
